# Coax Cable flashing



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Just curious to find out what the best way to flash a coax cable on an exterior wall is? I will be applying housewrap and then vinyl siding, and if possible I would like to integrate the flashing into the houswrap, and then make it look nice when it penetrates the siding. I have seen the bushings that cable installers use, but they only seem to rely on caulk and not anything mechanical to prevent water intrusion. This will be on the gable end of the house, so it will be exposed to plenty of rain. Thanks for the help.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

There are 97,456,278 coaxial cables flashed with caulk in the USA. You can be the 97,456,279th if you act quickly...........

too late :whistling2:


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

How is it that caulk is considered a flashing? I thought that flashing constituted a mechanical means of some sort, ie. metal, tape, etc. Quickflash makes a product (P-25) that may work, but I can't seem to find anywhere to I order just one. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.
Most often the very best way is to use a 2 X 4 siding block, drilled with a step drill, add a rubber grommet, make sure there's a drip loop so water does not run down the wire into the hole.
I've see cable and satillite company's drill through window sills, a wooden window sash, cut a hole in a screen so it would be interesting to see how they did your's.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

chronojosh said:


> How is it that caulk is considered a flashing? I thought that flashing constituted a mechanical means of some sort, ie. metal, tape, etc. Quickflash makes a product (P-25) that may work, but I can't seem to find anywhere to I order just one. Thanks.


I just think a little coax is a minor penetration that doesn't need over thinking. The nice thing about caulk is its easy, effective and you can monitor it every day if you want. You should be more concerned about bottom corners of windows, your electrical penetration your electrical meter, the screws that attach cables to your house. That coaxial is so minor and a silicone caulk will work just fine. Its the same stuff that keeps aquariums from leaking for years at a time.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

They just drilled a hole and filled it with caulk. I just like to do things the best way possible, and I just don't trust caulk is all. I agree that it can work great for some things, but I don't want it to be the only thing keeping water out of the house. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

So post a picture so we can suggest how to do it better.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine goes in through the siding, with the hole in the siding caulked. The boxes are so close to where they go behind one. No one notices where they are. The only way you know, is that the NID & Coax boxes with the grounds to the ground rod, are on either side of the power meter, close to where they go inside to my basement.

My Power, Catv, Telephone fly to the same point on the house. My DirecTV Coax is buried, but comes up right next to the PVC pipe for the ground wire to the Meter box.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

chronojosh said:


> They just drilled a hole and filled it with caulk. I just like to do things the best way possible, and I just don't trust caulk is all. I agree that it can work great for some things, but I don't want it to be the only thing keeping water out of the house. Thanks for the ideas!


There is various types of caulking, there is some that are far better then others. On such a minor thing I'd trust a good urethane caulk. I've seen caulking outlast some other fancy flashing systems.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

The brown stripe is where I pulled a batten off the side of the house.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why is the ground wiring going into the wall?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Using one of these won't necessarily make it more waterproof, but it will certainly look better.

http://www.summitsource.com/eagle-s...0.html?ref=1&gclid=CM7qmKGY4cYCFdCRHwodG_8M-g

You still need a drip loop, and I would have used white jacketed coax.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

The cable is for the satellite dish. I guess they just decided to run it separately.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

chronojosh said:


> The cable is for the satellite dish. I guess they just decided to run it separately.


Is the Static Block inside on the other side, or outside? What is that ground wire attached to for the static block?

This is how I have the incoming Com's on my house. Left box is the Telco NID, the Right side has the Comcast Coax (turned off) & DirecTV. The grounds are attached to the ground wire that comes out of the Meter Pan with split bolts under the ground.

When the house was resided, the cables have to still be accessed, but where they enter the house, the opening is hidden behind the left box.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure what a static block is, but the ground wire attaches to my main cold water line inside, and goes to a splitter on the outside of the house.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The splitter is being used as a static block. I personally do not like using water pipes. I would rather use the ground rod for house electric.

In the box on the right in my picture. I have a gas discharge on both coax lines, even though one is now dead, but still connected to Comcast's tap.

You can get the Gas Discharge from either L-com.com or Partsexpress.com for around $2.00.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm confused again....what's a gas discharge?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Lightning protection. Stops the surge before it get to your tv, etc. Mainly called the Sacrificial Lamb. It dies first.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah. Thanks


----------

